# Toys Gone Wild...



## Mulewings~ (Dec 31, 2009)

I used these in my Grand kid's books...so much fun with toys and critters...and then making up a story to go with it!

Just for Fun!


----------



## mJs (Dec 31, 2009)

lol... I like the composition of the second one!


----------



## Mulewings~ (Dec 31, 2009)

The second one is WAY my favorite!


----------



## boogschd (Dec 31, 2009)

brilliant!!!

clone out the black string thingy ?

lol.. i have a tonka truck just like that when i was a kid!


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 1, 2010)

Well it is beyond cloning as this is part of the grand kid's book...I didn't need too for the second picture book of adventures... [they are dog squeaky toys and the dog chewed off the string now...]
What toys will do when you aren't looking!

Yep, the Tonka Truck was a real good find!


----------



## KR. (Jan 2, 2010)

lol this would make a cool stop motion video


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 2, 2010)

KR. said:


> lol this would make a cool stop motion video



Like this?





















yeah...it was fun!!!


----------



## SeoulShots (Jan 2, 2010)

Haha, how fun!


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Layspeed (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome, playing with kid's toys is very much fun!


----------



## Casshew (Jan 3, 2010)

Mulewings~ said:


>



:mrgreen: I love this one, but if your could cut the string it would be better.


----------



## kro (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know what it is, but the tail in the second picture makes me laugh. I think it's so cool that you're creating a children's book.


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 14, 2010)

Aww, I love this!  So creative and adorable.  I'm gonna have to try this for my son.  Wonderful you got me thinking now!


----------



## EVERETT QUINTANA (Jan 15, 2010)

lol... love the idea!!!


----------



## xintax (Jan 15, 2010)

How coool! Hahahaha!!! They played hooky while you weren't looking... Apparently, they have a date with Winnie the Pooh... )


----------

